# tri-color gum bichromate process



## darry85 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hey, 

I’m looking into tri-color gum bichromate process and I have a few questions. Can I use regular tubes of watercolor paint for the mixtures or would I need to buy something special and I have a screen print exposure unit. Can I use that to expose the negatives? If so, how would I calculate exposure times? 

thanks!


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi, darry85, I don't know if anyone here is actively working with gum these days.   Not sure of the process myself.   Have you checked out the Alternative Photography folks?    I'm on my phone so am just pasting a link to one of their articles on gum.
An introduction to the gum bichromate process

I think their discussion board has moved to FB, so they're easy to find.   There's also an Alternative subforum over at APUG.org, now known as Photrio.com, where you could find some answers.  

I'd love to see your results.   I've always liked the look of gum, just haven't gotten around to trying to.    Good luck with this!


----------



## compur (Nov 17, 2019)

You can use regular tubes of watercolor paint.

Be careful with the bichromate/dichromate. It's nasty stuff. Don't breathe it or let it touch your skin.


----------

